# XP schwarzer Bildschirm?



## julchen (5. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
habe eine brandneuen Rechner bekommen. Alles installiert, lief auch alles Anfangs sehr gut. Hatte am Anfang nur die Standardgrafikkarte installiert, bzw. Treiber. Nach Installation (Treiber) der eigentlich eingebauten Graka lief der Rechner auch noch. Aber einen Tag später, als ich diesen hochgefahren habe, danach wieder durch einen Neustart starten wollte, kam nach dem XP Startbildschirm nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Hatte auch schon das Betriebssystem neu installiert. Mit dem selben traurigen Effekt.

Hier meine Hardware:

AMD Athlon XP 2800+
ASROCK (ASUS) Motherboard K7S8X 
mit SIS Chipset
128 MB ATI Radeon 9600 SE 
512 MB DDR-Ram PC 3200 Arbeitsspeicher 
NEC ND2500 DVD Brenner
80,0 GB Festplatte Hitachi
5.1 Sound, 10/100 Mbit Lan
Monitor: 21 Zoll von IBM 202 (wurde auch automatisch erkannt)

Im Bios habe ich nix verstellt. Habe alles so gelassen, wie es eingestellt war, als ich den Rechner bekommen habe.

Wer weiss woran das liegen kann?

Gruss und Danke
Holli


----------



## zeromancer (5. Mai 2004)

Fahr Deinen Rechner mal im VGA-Modus hoch (beim Startvorgang F8 drücken und dann den Modus auswählen). Bestimmt stimmt die Frequenz für den Monitor nicht, Du hast dann aber die Chance, diese einzustellen.


----------



## julchen (5. Mai 2004)

*XP schwarzer Bildschirm*

Hallo,
danke erst mal für den Tipp.

Aber wieso hat der Rechner denn zuvor geklappt. Kann es sein, das dieser mal so oder so auf die falsche Einstellung reagiert?

Gruss und Danke
Julchen


----------



## zeromancer (5. Mai 2004)

Das sollte eigentlich stabiler laufen, als es bei Dir der Fall ist, aber so ist das manchmal. Ich kenne auch den Monitor nicht. Manche Graka-Treiber sind aber auch etwas buggy. bin kein ATI Kenner, kann mich nur an allgemeine Probleme mit ATI erinnern, aber das war zu Zeiten der Rage 128.... 

Soweit ich weiss, gibt es aber ausser der Treiber des Herstellers gerade bei ATI noch Alternativen - da weiss ich aber leider nicht Bescheid


----------

